# Anybody ever use the Yaesu VR-500 tracking receiver?



## curdogsforhogs (Jan 11, 2010)

One of the guys I hunt with picked up a used VR-500 receiver from Magnum Telemetry at the Grand American. I had looked at the systems on line to run as a backup to my Astro 220 but never did get one. It doesnt seem to difficult to use, tracks any frequency and up to a 1000 collars stored in memory. It only came with the stubbing non directional antenna which i quickly determined was useless unless you were real close. I hooked it to my foldout directional antenna on my F&L System and it greatly increased the range and direction finding ability. With the stubby antenna it would be like looking for a needle in a haystack to me. Just checking to see if anyone ever used or owned one to get some pointers for him.  One of my concerns was the warning in the instructions about having to disconnect the antenna from the receiver before transmitting on a cb or marine radios. We use the marine handhelds while hunting. I know that we would forget and dont want to burn up the system.


----------



## Randy8216 (Jan 11, 2010)

i have ran one for about a year and a half and had no problems i have never paid attention to unhooking the antenna and no problems and the tracking distance with a fold out antenna is comparable to a icon box and i have also tracked side by side with a quick track and was able to pull the dog out when the quick track could not but is like any box the more you use it the better you will be with it


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jan 11, 2010)

glad to hear that...I called Magnum Telemetry and they said the handhelds we have arent powerful enough to damage the receiver it would have to be like a ham radio or cb with a powerful transmitter according to them..dont know why they didnt tell him to get a directional antenna..


----------



## johnf (Jan 11, 2010)

we'll have to remind him not to have it on around my truck when i use  that radio.it might be to strong.


----------



## slawdawg69 (Jan 12, 2010)

*vr 500 receiver*

my experience with the vr500 is that it does as well as the other older receiver i have but i decided to get the super amplifier with it . it picks up my johnson collars good but when they get long range you near bout have to kill the other collars in the truck and flip the amp on but i think its good myself easy to store easy to carry . i dont have any regrets buying one.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jan 12, 2010)

what ant are you using


----------



## Randy8216 (Jan 12, 2010)

they do track really well with the amp and you can get them for about $50 as far as bleed over from the other collars i just stand on the dog box or get 10 feet away from a bunch of collars and your fine never had a problem with bleed over on just 1 or 2 collars as far as powerful cb i have the big conex with a booster and have no problems


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Jan 17, 2010)

curdogsforhogs said:


> what ant are you using



red on fridays black on saturdays


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jan 17, 2010)

carpenter mon-thur?


----------



## slawdawg69 (Jan 17, 2010)

think its the gre super amp thats all i can remember but bought it all from the buzzards roost.com


----------



## slawdawg69 (Jan 17, 2010)

country mikes prolly has them too


----------

